# Asrock P67 Extreme6 - Fehlercode 45 (Dr. Debug)



## Chu (30. August 2011)

Hi Leute

Ich bin total am Ende. Mein System läuft nun seit ein paar Monaten ohne Probleme und plötzlich hatte ich einen bluescreen.
Ich versuchte den PC neu zu starten. Leider komm ich nicht mal ins UEFI. Auf der roten Anzeige auf dem Mobo wird der Fehlercode 45 angezeigt.

Was ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe:
- Fehlercode 45 (nicht im Handbuch aufgeführt): Muss etwas mit der Speichersteuerung vom CPU oder mit den Rams selber zu tun haben.
- Es gibt einige amerikanische User, die glauben, dass die Backplate des Silver Arrows zu einem Kurzschluss führt und dadurch die zwei blauen Ram Slots beeinträchtigen.

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe und zu keinem Erfolg geführt hat:
- Ram ausgebaut, gesäubert und wieder eingebaut.
- Lüfter ausgebaut und CPU gesäubert und wieder eingebaut.
- Pins auf Verkrümmungen überprüft.
- CMOS Clear per Knopfdruck und per Jumper.

System:
- Asrock P67 Extreme6 (B3)
- Intel Core i5 2500
- Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V

Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen - bin nun mit meinem latin am ende.


----------



## Chu (30. August 2011)

Habe jetzt alle vier Slots gecheckt und das Bios auf die neuste Version 1.70 updatet.
Habe alle vier Ram-Slots mit einem Ram-Riegel durchgecheckt und der einzige Slot der funktioniert ist B2 (der äusserste).
Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass einfach so drei Ramslots kaputt gehen...


----------



## Chu (31. August 2011)

Kennt sich da niemand aus? Könnte allenfalls sonst wo ein Kurzschluss verantwortlich für den Ausfall der drei Ramsteckplätze sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. September 2011)

Denkbar wäre ein CPU, oder Mobodefekt. Da die Riegel (hast du jeden Riegel getestet?) ausschließlich im ersten Slot laufen, würde ich eher auf ein Mobo-Defekt schließen.

Ein Kurzschluss könnte durchaus dafür verantwortlich sein (hast du ja schon selbst recherchieren können).

Was du noch probieren könntest: 
-Baue ein anderen CPU-Kühler ein (genannte Backplate-Probleme) -z.B. den Boxed.
-Läuft es mit dem anderen Kühler auch nicht, baue das System außerhalb des Gehäuses auf (Tischaufbau auf einer nichtleidenden Unterlage), um einen Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse auszuschließen.

...andere Hardware testen ... sofern überhaupt möglich (evtl. kann ja ein Bekannter mit einer CPU oder einem NT aushelfen. Ein anderes Mobo wäre natürlich besonders hilfreich).


----------



## Chu (1. September 2011)

Ich bin im moment noch unterwegs. Werde heute abend mal sämtliche rams testen und anschliessend den original Boxed Intel Kühler montieren...ich hoffe es funktioniert, habe keine Lust mein mobo einzuschicken. Merci für deine Tips ich halte auf dem laufenden. Cheers


----------



## simpel1970 (1. September 2011)

Viel Glück und Erfolg!


----------



## Chu (2. September 2011)

So...Glücklicherweise hat sich gestern abend gezeigt, dass der Ramriegel, der im letzten Solt B2 funktioniert hat nun auch im ersten Slot A1 funktioniert.
Habe dann man den zweiten Ramriegel genommen und alleine im Slot B2 getestet. Resultat: Der Ramriegel scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er kaputt ist.
Komisch an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich die rams ganz neu gekauft habe und ich mit Corsair eigentlich nie Probleme gehabt habe.
Könnte es sein, dass der Ram kaputt gegangen ist, weil ich den PC leicht übertaktet habe und die Spannung der Ram auf "auto" gelassen habe?
Ich habe mit dem funktionierenden Ram mal auf fix 1,5V eingestellt, leider startet er dann nicht mehr.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. September 2011)

Wie hast du denn übertaktet? Über den Multi? In dem Fall 
Du schreibst oben als CPU den i5-2500 (ohne K), wenn das stimmt, hast du über BLCK übertaktet?

Mit wieviel RAM Spannung startet er denn, bzw. wieviel RAM Spannung liegt unter AUTO an?

Auch neuer RAM kann defekt sein. Dass passiert auch bei renomierten RAM Herstellern wie Corsair.


----------



## Chu (2. September 2011)

Nein ich habe den 2500k und habe über den multi getaktet (offset-mode).
Die Spannung liegt bei 1.605V unter Auto. Ist das nicht zu hoch? Habe gedacht, dass die Spannung bei den Rams beim 2500k nie über 1.55V gehen sollten?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. September 2011)

Laut Intel max. 1,575V. Ob aber 1,605V auf Dauer schadhaft sind, ist (noch) nicht gewiss. 
Die erste Generation der i5 und i7 Prozzis sind lt. Intel auch nur für max. 1,575V spezifiziert. Hier haben höhere RAM Spannungen (max. 1,65V) bislang keine negativen Auswirkungen gebracht (zumindest ist mir nichts bekannt).


----------



## Chu (5. September 2011)

Habe nun nochmals sämtliche bios-einstellungen neu vorgenommen und die Ram Spannung auf 1.5v gefixt. Es hat geklappt und konnte die cpu bei 4.2ghz nochmals undervolten. Der Ram ist tatsächlich hinüber und der zwei ist total ok gem. Memtest86. Ich werde die ram einschicken. Nochmals alles auseinander nehmen und schauen, dass es zwischen backplate und Kühler und auch bei den moboschrauben keine leitende kontakstellen gibt.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. September 2011)

...dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass das nicht noch einmal vorkommt


----------



## Icz3ron3 (7. September 2011)

hab die selben probleme mit dem asrock fatal1ty p67 performance 

slot a1 a2 fehler 45 
slot b1 b2 sind ok

was kann ich machen das die slots erkannt werden oder sind die slots defekt


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2011)

Wenn du nur einen RAM Riegel einbaust, treten im Dimm a1 und a2 Fehler bei der Memtest Prüfung auf...in den Bänken b1 und b2 nicht.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Einen CMOS Reset hast du schon gemacht? Die a1 und a2 Bänke auf Staub überprüfen (mal richtig auspusten).


----------



## Icz3ron3 (8. September 2011)

beim fehler code 45 fährt der pc garnicht hoch, der geht nur an code 45 und das wars, noch nich mal das bios würd gezeigt

das board is neu frisch aus der packung da is nichts mit staub

cmos auch schon alles gemacht, werd morgen mal ein bios update machen und mal schauen was dann passiert


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2011)

OK. Klappt das nicht, würde ich das Board (niegelnagelneu) glatt wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (9. September 2011)

bios update gemacht und keine veränderung, 
hab bei alternate nachgefragt die meinten das der speicher generel zu hoch sei mit 1600mhz und ob ich nich speicher hätte die weniger takt haben 
erstens wo soll ich so ne speicher haben es sei denn ich kauf sie mir
zweitens, wenn der speicher neu ins board gesetzt würd läuft der anfangs auf ein niedrigen takt wie 1333 also liegt das ja nich an den speichern sondern is das board von anfang an defekt RMA lässt grüssen 
nerv wieder alles ausbauen


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (10. September 2011)

Kauft mal nur weiter ASRock Boards


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> hab bei alternate nachgefragt die meinten das der speicher generel zu hoch sei mit 1600mhz und ob ich nich speicher hätte die weniger takt haben
> ...
> zweitens, wenn der speicher neu ins board gesetzt würd läuft der anfangs auf ein niedrigen takt wie 1333 also liegt das ja nich an den speichern sondern is das board von anfang an defekt RMA lässt grüssen


 
...und drittens startet der PC in zwei von vier Slots überhaupt nicht, in den anderen zwei Slots gehts -> RMA!

@JonnyIbIGood: Sowas kann dir mit jedem anderen Hersteller auch passieren.


----------



## marcus_T (17. September 2011)

^^ eben und mich erwischt es schon das 2. mal
debug 45 auf geneZ von heut auf morgen und auf dem heut eingebauten Extreme7 
Rambank 1-3 tot  Bank 4  Boot
einmal 2x2 1866er Ram und einmal 2x2 2133 Ram. GSkill die laufen sollten.
Zurück ...Service Level Gold ....lange rum fummeln gibts da nicht.

wennz nochmal passiert kommt wieder ein RIIIE ins Haus mit i7980x.
Faxen langsam dicke mit dem "SANDY BUG" ansich ..... nur Probs seit dem der Mist auf dem Markt ist. 

editle ....hört ja nicht auf..so ist es ja nicht ! nachdem ich auf Rambank 4 booten konnte erkennt die schleuder nicht mal die SSD.
formatiere sie auf zweit PC...nochmal ... nix ist, keine SSD im Bios. 
da soll mal einer über AMD maulen, manchmal scheint weniger doch mehr zu sein


----------



## Icz3ron3 (18. September 2011)

so aus urlaub zurück.

hab jetzt das board mit 1333 getestet, nichts passiert wie auch pc gibt kein normales signal graka dreht auf über 100% so laut is der lüfter, monitor bekommt kein signal und board macht kein test beim anschalten.

hab das alles ausgebaut cpu abgenommen und was sehen meine augen, verbogene pins ( nein die wurden nich von mir verursacht),
werd das morgen mit alternate klären mal sehen was damit passiert.
denke mal das sich das auch mit den defekten ram slots geklärt hat,
melde mich wenn es mit dem tausch oder was auch immer geklärt hat


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2011)

Dann viel Erfolg! Ich drücke die Daumen, dass Alternate seinem guten Ruf gerecht wird.


----------



## mindVex (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach dem Fehlercode 45 bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und hab dann auch mit den Speicherbänken rumprobiert (hab das P67 Extreme 4). Fakt ist, dass bei mir momentan Dual Channel nicht geht (mit Team-Speicher, 2x 4GB). Jeder einzelne der beiden Speicherriegel funktioniert auf dem B2-Slot. Auf A1 und A2 geht keiner von beiden. Am Speicher scheint es mir also nicht zu liegen.  

Was kann das denn dann sonst sein? Der Rechner lief nun so ein halbes Jahr etwa ohne Zicken, und mitten im laufenden Betrieb war dann mit einem Bluescreen plötzlich Schluss. Ein Kurzschluss auf dem Motherboard?

In der offiziellen Speicherliste taucht mein Model (TED34096M1333HC9) zwar nicht auf, aber immerhin lief es ja ein halbes Jahr..

http://www.asrock.com/mb/memory.asp?Model=Z68 Extreme4 Gen3


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

Die Kompatibilitätsliste kannst du streichen, wenn die RAM ein halbes Jahr ohne Probleme liefen.

CMOS Reset hast du schon mal gemacht? Auch schon die CPU aus- und wieder eingebaut (darauf achten, dass der CPU-Kühler nicht verkanntet und nicht zu fest angezogen wird)?

Ansonsten dürfte das Problem eher am Board liegen.


----------



## mindVex (4. November 2011)

Ja, CMOS-Reset habe ich gemacht, die CPU noch nicht. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was die damit zutun haben könnte.. 

Ich denke, ich werde das Board einfach reklamieren, ist noch innerhalb der 6 Monate Gewährleistung.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. November 2011)

Das mit der CPU hat den Hintergedanken, dass der Kühler evtl. zu fest oder verkantet auf der CPU sitzt. Ein zu hoher Anpressdruck auf der CPU (Speichercontroller ist in der CPU) könnte den Code 45 Fehler verursachen.


----------



## mindVex (12. November 2011)

Ok, danke für die Info.

Ich habe heute nun mein Austausch-Mainboard erhalten (Kudos an Mindfactory für den rasend schnellen Austausch - Di weggeschickt, heute Samstag war es schon da). Ich schließe es voller Vorfreude an - und was passiert? Genau das gleiche!!! Wieder Fehler 45 - ich werde wahnsinnig.. Was kann das denn noch sein? Speicher hatte ich ausgeschlossen, weil beide im Single Channel parallel funktionieren. Oder kann es ein Speicherdefekt sein, dass kein Dual Channel mehr funktioniert?


----------



## Dexter74 (12. November 2011)

entweder wieder ein defektes MoBo bekommen oder mit der CPU stimmt was nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (14. November 2011)

Wenn die Riegel einzeln laufen, aber nicht im Dual-Channel, liegt das -wie Dexter bereits schreibt- i.d.R. am Motherboard oder der CPU (von der "Defekt-Wahrscheinlickeit" eher das Board).


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. November 2011)

Hab heute mein ASROCK P67 Extreme6 bekommen. Auch Fehlercode 45. Manchmal startet es auch, war auch schon im BIOS, dann hat es sich aufgehängt. Hat schon Jemand ein Lösung oder wenigstens eine Erklärung wie es zu dem Fehler kommen kann?


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

laut Asrock Support
- Board defekt
- CPU defekt
- Speicher 
oder
- schlechter Kontakt der "Pins"  CPU <-> Board

für einen Normalsterblichen also nicht wirklich austestbar


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. November 2011)

Habe jetzt mal einen Boxed-Kühler probiert, mit dem scheint es zu gehen. Andere Kühler mit Metall-Backplate scheinen wirklich einen Kurzschluss oder ähnliches zu verursachen. Der Boxed-Kühler hat ja nur Push-Pins, also keinerlei Kontakt zu der Sockel-Backplate.


Der PC startet und es kommen keine Fehler, allerdings habe ich nur einen Sockel 775 Boxed, der passt nicht so wirklich. ;(


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

sollte aber laut Asrock, würde es aber erstmal 1-2 Wochen mit dem boxed wenn die Temps i.O. sind testen und wenn es daran liegt u.U. auch Asrock informieren


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. November 2011)

es ist immer ein PIN der nicht so richtig will, als ob irgendwas verzogen ist, kann aber auch am Kühler liegen. notfalls müsste man die sockel backplate am MB mit irgendwas isolieren.

Die 775 Backplate von meinem Megahalems passt aber so schon kaum, das wird mit der Isolierung wohl nicht besser werden.

Ich brauche dringend eine Sockel 1156/1155 Backplate, die leider nirgends lieferbar ist. ;(


----------



## Chu (21. November 2011)

Bei mir waren es die ram.

1. Grundsätzlich muss es nichts bedeuten, wenn der PC mit jeweils einem ram hochfährt. Bei mir war das ja auch so und erst als ich die rams einzeln mit memtest86 überprüfte, erkannte ich, dass ein ram defekt ist. Ich würde bei diesem Fehler immer zuerst einzeln die rams mit memtest86 überprüfen.
Bei mir ist seit dem ich den defekten ram umgetauscht habe, auch im Dualchannel-mode nie mehr der fehler 45 aufgetaucht.

2. Falls die rams tatsächlich nicht das Problem sind, kann es durchaus sein, dass die Backplate isoliert werden muss. Vorallem in amerikanischen Foren wurde das Thema "Kurzschluss" in Zusammenhang mit dem Asrock p67 extreme 4/6 immer wieder diskutiert.

3. In einzelnen Fällen waren es schliesslich tatsächlich verbogene pins beim cpu-sockel.

Allegemeiner Hinweis zum Silver Arrow: Ich habe auch zuerst gedacht, dass ich vielleicht den Kühler zu arg angezogen habe - im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass man dieses Monster nicht "zu fest" anziehen kann, da die Schrauben anyway nur begrenz anziehbar sind. Der Zusammenhang mit dem "Kurzschluss" ist aber sicherlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. November 2011)

Ich hab es wahrscheinlich geschrottet. Ich habe die alternativen Bohrungen für den Sockel 775 genommen und meinen Megahalems ganz normal montiert, also nicht sonderlich fest verschraubt. Als ich ihn wieder abgeschraubt habe, waren meine Leiterbahnen, rund um die Bohrungen beschädigt. 

Wie kann man denn die Leiterbahnen so eng an die Bohrungen vorbeiführen?!

Was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Chu (21. November 2011)

1. Hast Du die vorhandenen Bohrungen verwendet?
2. Bist Du sicher dass die Leiterbahnen beschädigt wurden?
3. Was passiert, wenn du den PC einschaltest?
Ansonsten ist dieses Board eigentlich auch mit vielen Sockel 775 Kühler kompatibel. D.h. wenn es denn tatsächlich so sein sollte, dass die Leiterbahnen beschädigt wurden, würde ich auf Umtausch beharren und mitteilen, dass Du den Kühler wie beschrieben montiert hast.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. November 2011)

1. hab die 775 Bohrungen verwendet, und alles ordnungsgemäß montiert 

2. Kupfer ist schon sichtbar (kreisförmig um die Bohrungen) und an der einen stelle scheinen sich 2 zu berühren

3. hab ich noch nicht weiter getestet, brauch erst mal einen anderen Kühler

Kühler ist ein Megahalems REV 1 ohne Sockel 1155 backplate, daher habe ich die alternativen Bohrungen verwendet


----------



## Chu (21. November 2011)

Ja aber wenn Du jetzt den Boxed-Kühler verwendest und mal schaust, ob alles noch läuft...
Ansonsten würde ich das Teil echt möglichst schnell einschicken, damit Du dann auch ein funktionierendes Mobo hast, wenn dein Kühler kommt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. November 2011)

einschicken werde ich es auf jeden fall, hab nur keine lust mich mit dem händler rum zu streiten, und bis das Board vom hersteller zurück ist dauert es wochen


----------



## Chu (21. November 2011)

Ja das stimmt schon aber es bringt dir auch nichts jetzt einfach zu warten. Ich würde schnell testen mit Stock-Kühler und dann gleich einschicken, da ja anscheinend wirklich die Leiterbahnen beschädigt sind.
Mit dem Händler musst Du nicht streiten, hast ja nichts falsches gemacht. Es steht ausdrücklich, dass Bohrungen für 775 Sockel-Kühler vorgesehen sind.
Er soll das Board einschicken. Diese werden aufgrund Garantiefall anyway das Board nicht weiter anschauen, da dies viel zu teuer ist. Das Board wird weggeschmissen, da bin ich ganz sicher.
Das einzige ist halt, dass du warten musst...Shit happens!


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. November 2011)

Soll ich in der Fehlerbeschreibung weiter auf die Beschädigungen eingehen, oder soll ich das mehr oder weniger kommentarlos an den Händler schicken?


----------



## Chu (22. November 2011)

Ich würde einfach die Wahrheit sagen. Schreib einfach, dass Du den Lüfter xy auf das mainboard geschraubt hast und jetzt das Mobo nicht mehr zu laufen kriegst.
Du wärst froh, wenn das mainboard so schnell wie möglich repariert oder ausgetauscht würde, da diesen nicht nur privat gebrauchen würdest. (??)

Freundliche Grüsse.

und ab....


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. November 2011)

Hab das Mainboard unrepariert zurück bekommen mit dem Vermerk, dass ich nicht der Eigentümer sei. Obwohl ich die Originalrechnung mit Abtrittserklärung des Erstbesitzers mit beigelegt habe.

Die haben sich nicht bei mir gemeldet, einfach nur zurück geschickt.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

Toller Service! Wie heißt der Händler?


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. November 2011)

Home of Hardware ;(


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

Du hast hoffentlich schon darauf telefonisch/schriftlich reagiert?


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja hab gleich eine Email geschrieben, kam aber noch nichts zurück. Werde aber wohl oder über mal dort anrufen müssen. Oder besser alles schriftlich machen, dass ich einen Nachweis über den Schriftverkehr habe?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag mal so...ich kann schneller schwätzen, als ich schreiben kann...
Und in einem Telefonat, kannst du vieles besser erklären als das textlich möglich wäre (insbes. bei Formulierungen mit Fachbegriffen). Ohne dir / oder irgendjemanden zu Nahe treten zu wollen...aber die "Gegenseite" liest Romane auch nur selten ausführlich durch 

Sollte das Telefonat nicht sofort zum Erfolg führen ("jawohl Herr WallaceXIV, schicken sie uns das Mobo sofort unter der RMA Nummer 08/15 zurück"), würde ich den Schriftverkehr (wie du ja bereits sagst, insbes. für Beweiszwecke) folgen lassen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Dezember 2011)

Die haben mir jetzt geschrieben, dass die mir die Garantieabwicklung über den Hersteller abnehmen, haben mir auch eine Versandmarke zur Verfügung gestellt.

Habs abgeschickt und heute kommt es bei mir an, wieder mit dem Vermerk dass es nicht mir gehören würde?! 

Sowas unfähiges hab ich noch nicht erlebt, wie kann man denn so arbeiten? Home of Hardware werde ich zukünftig meiden wie die Pest.


----------

